# Please flag this video



## TwinkletOes26 (Jul 16, 2009)

I didnt know where else to put this but there is a yt video of a mother abusing her child. She is cussing at her pulling her hair out and even hits her with a brush. This is child abuse...if you have had a long day or in an emotional state you might not wanna watch this made me tear up a lil but

YouTube - nappy ass hair 2

YouTube - P1020897

If you are from detroit feel free to call detroit cps

some ppl dont need children

Im sorry for the curse word but that is the name of the video...


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 16, 2009)

OMG that SO pissed me off what a ****ing dumb ass.

And the sister recording should get in trouble too.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Jul 16, 2009)

exactly i wanted to take the curse word out but doing that messes the link up i hope the admin doesnt mind seeing as this is serious. I found ou about this on a hair forum im on and im letting everyone know to flag this. I was so mad when i saw this im thinking about making a video about it.


----------



## Geek (Jul 16, 2009)

geez, wtf, please flag asap


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Jul 16, 2009)

someone has made a video asking ppl to flag im going to as well as soon as i get out the shower


----------



## internetchick (Jul 16, 2009)

Done.


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 16, 2009)

I did it too..


----------



## xxfemmexx (Jul 16, 2009)

Ugh someone needs to do that to the mom!!! I flagged these two and the third one there is!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 16, 2009)

Flagged and I am contacing CPS in the morning and the news....the baby ALREADY HAS A BLACK EYE!!!!!!! I hate *****es!!!


----------



## MoonShimmer (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh my god this is so upsetting. Flagged both vids as child abuse...


----------



## carlierae26 (Jul 16, 2009)

I guess I'm in the minority. I don't think that was child abuse. When I was a kid, I would've gotten my butt whacked if I acted like that child. She was brushing her hair, and the child was acting out.


----------



## MoonShimmer (Jul 16, 2009)

I got my fair share of slaps as a kid when I was being bad and I admit I deserved it, but they look to be taunting her you know, laughing at her calling her names, her bro and sis in the background snatching her jacket off her when they know it will get a reaction. They just want to humiliate her


----------



## carlierae26 (Jul 16, 2009)

Or maybe they're responding to her actions. It can be either. It's a common reaction of siblings to make fun of the kid that's acting out. I did it, it was done to me, and my kids do it. It must be some requirement to being a sibling.

I don't think these people should've done the video.. they're idiots. But for us to assume it's all abuse with out real proof isn't right. Someone trying to brush a kid's hair while that kid's acting out isn't abuse.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow really? The fact that she's reddened under the eye isnt convincing enough? I will give my two cents because I have 4 children, they are for the most part well behaved and I consider myself the best when it comes to parenting (excuse me if im cocky).

She's beating that child with a brush. The anger that the child is displaying is obvious that someone has displayed alot of anger towards her. I know well about sibling arguments, and when my 9 year old and 7 year old have a disagreement, it is very civil and I have a friend here that can vouch for that. No screaming at the top of the lungs, no threats, no violence. Mommy dearest has more than one video booty tootin' on the internet, which is the foundation of bad parenting.

Even the way she combs the child's hair is improper. That girl is standing up and wiggling while her mother is doing all kinds of garbage and that child DOES NOT have a bad grade of hair, so the title itself was unnecessary. Cursing at the child, the baby is screaming and she makes no effort to simply calm the child down and ask her to have a seat, other children in the background with all that noise, not once does she ask them to just be quiet. the fact that she video tapes that kind of ****ery in the first place. She aint teaching me shit!

flagged, flagged, flaggged flagged and when the sun comes up reporting!

My mom used to tear my ass up! I live in Mississippi and got my ass beat on the regular with a switch (tree limbs). And most of the time it was for simple shit: my mom bought me a wallet from Clarie's I lost it; my aunt called and told my mom I had her hair stuff, she called back 2 hours later (after I got my ass beat) and said nevermind she found it, I wasnt a bad child, children cant help what they do because their brains are not fully developed. At my age, I still have things to learn, beating a child wont assist in learning anything. We live in a day and age where corporal punishment IS NOT acceptable. You go to jail in one Northeastern state off the rip! No if ands or buts about it!

p.s. and even if the black eye isnt from the mother, its still abuse on someone's behalf that she watched it happen, knew it happened, whatever!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 16, 2009)

Videos have been removed by user. I'm glad I wasn't able to see. By all the comments here it obviously would've pissed me the f*ck off for the day.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *carlierae26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Or maybe they're responding to her actions. It can be either. It's a common reaction of siblings to make fun of the kid that's acting out. I did it, it was done to me, and my kids do it. It must be some requirement to being a sibling.I don't think these people should've done the video.. they're idiots. But for us to assume it's all abuse with out real proof isn't right. Someone trying to brush a kid's hair while that kid's acting out isn't abuse.

The kid is acting out because her mom is force combing her hair. If someone combed my curly head like that I would be acting out too.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Jul 16, 2009)

aprill and emily 100% cosign. The girls other vids are just proof that no kind of parenting at all has gone on in that house. The video is still up on media take out. Some people think its funny. Hopefullly youtube will do something i made a video as well about it. I just can not believe some people. If you dont want to be a parent close you &amp;%^%$% legs or use bc and condoms both are free. SMDH!!

its still up on media take out

SHAMEFUL!!! Hood Mother CURSES At Her Daughter For Having KINKY HAIR â€¦ Nearly PULLS IT OUT While Brushing It!! - MediaTakeOut.com 2009


----------



## carlierae26 (Jul 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow really? The fact that she's reddened under the eye isnt convincing enough? I will give my two cents because I have 4 children, they are for the most part well behaved and I consider myself the best when it comes to parenting (excuse me if im cocky). 
She's beating that child with a brush. The anger that the child is displaying is obvious that someone has displayed alot of anger towards her. I know well about sibling arguments, and when my 9 year old and 7 year old have a disagreement, it is very civil and I have a friend here that can vouch for that. No screaming at the top of the lungs, no threats, no violence. Mommy dearest has more than one video booty tootin' on the internet, which is the foundation of bad parenting.

Even the way she combs the child's hair is improper. That girl is standing up and wiggling while her mother is doing all kinds of garbage and that child DOES NOT have a bad grade of hair, so the title itself was unnecessary. Cursing at the child, the baby is screaming and she makes no effort to simply calm the child down and ask her to have a seat, other children in the background with all that noise, not once does she ask them to just be quiet. the fact that she video tapes that kind of ****ery in the first place. She aint teaching me shit!

flagged, flagged, flaggged flagged and when the sun comes up reporting!

My mom used to tear my ass up! I live in Mississippi and got my ass beat on the regular with a switch (tree limbs). And most of the time it was for simple shit: my mom bought me a wallet from Clarie's I lost it; my aunt called and told my mom I had her hair stuff, she called back 2 hours later (after I got my ass beat) and said nevermind she found it, I wasnt a bad child, children cant help what they do because their brains are not fully developed. At my age, I still have things to learn, beating a child wont assist in learning anything. We live in a day and age where corporal punishment IS NOT acceptable. You go to jail in one Northeastern state off the rip! No if ands or buts about it!

p.s. and even if the black eye isnt from the mother, its still abuse on someone's behalf that she watched it happen, knew it happened, whatever!

My honest opinion? I say bring back corporal punishment. No wonder kids today are shooting eachother and acting out. No one shot up schools when I was a kid, because when we acted out, we got our rumps beat. Nor did we mouth off to adults. 
Just because the kid has a black eye doesn't mean abuse! The other day, my youngest got hit in the eye with a ball. In no way is that abuse on my part, nor on the part of the kid throwing the ball!

I know what abuse is. I've seen it, I've reported it, I've also seen it reported on those who weren't abusing their children.

But it's ok if you have a difference of an opinion.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 16, 2009)

Now I think it was wrong to taunt the child and Act like a kid themselves and You can clearly tell the mother was Frustrated (still no right to act the way she was) BUT I do agree with the above statement about Back in my day noone was shootin up schools like today Those kids may have been in trouble or bullied (It was thier parents fault for not being involved &amp; showing their kid how to handle situations) and Man I see SOOOOOOOOOOOOO many kids toaday who totally disrespect parents and Threaten their parents with "You cant tell me what to do, You cant hit me I'll call the cops on you" man If I would have said that to my mom I would have got a smack &amp; She would have said "good call the cops Let em take you" Now days ppl are wimps with their kids cuz They know everyone els is gona be all up i n their bussiness &amp; IMO Its Always the PPL WHO DONT have kids that are the ones telling you how to raise your kids, Well most of the time

Now when kids act up ppl say their kids have A.D.D..........Im Sorry A D What? No sorry they need discipline NOT a BEat Down But Some old fashion discipline I have never heard of so many Kids on meds Like i do today not to say some dont need em But i seen dr's put kids on meds like theres no tomorrow instead of actually talking to the child to see whats wrong

As for the Video Crazy Mother Yes I however Sidt see Her beating her , Maybe cuz Im from LA &amp; I grew up different But Iv'e seen Abuse &amp; That wasnt it it was however a bit of mentall abuse *But I totally qgree it should not have been handled the way it was*


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Jul 16, 2009)

so pinning a child down is the correct way to handle things? I may not have kids BUT i know the proper way a parent is suppose to behave and this video is an example of the WRONG WAY.

If you dont want to deal with kids and all thats comes with it then DONT HAVE KIDS. I dont have patients but thats why i dont have kids. Those kids who shot up the school did so bc they were being BULLIED and ABUSED by classmates and were allowed to do so. The kids were pushed over the edge. Smacking a kid teaches nothing....if you cant control your anger and rage then again DONT HAVE CHILDREN. tis all


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 16, 2009)

Who in this Thread said that it was RIGHT for this woman to do what she did?......................Nobody

There statements that certain opinions it was not Abuse But not that it was right


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok, I just watched the video on Media Takeout (I watched it on mute, though). I don't know if it was abuse, but what the mother was doing certainly wasn't right. She was seriously taking out her aggression on her child. Obviously the way she was brushing the girl's hair was hurting her.

I have a different hair texture, so maybe it's different for me, but if someone tried brushing my hair like that...it would just make it even more knotted...


----------



## Aprill (Jul 16, 2009)

And I am in no way shape or form trying to be mean or force my opinion on anyone...but gun control is the reason children tote guns...I know a boy who's mom used to beat him with whatever was handy and he still went to jail for murder, but not before being arrested over 4 times for burglary. and there is a right and wrong way to parent without beating and with all the beatings I got I still got in trouble, my husband too and he has scars where all the skin was beat from his back, and other forms of severe torture. So spanking, tapping, beating, whatever it wants to be called wont change or solve the issue at hand. If a ***** like that woman in that you tube video has time to dance for the camera and all that shit, she has time to give her children some recreation. Read a book with them, take them to the park to play, something constructive!

Once upon a time, every parent starts off with a small spanking here or there, and then it does escalate to abuse and then we as the taxpayer have to pay out the ass for DHS to intervene, and DHS costs more taxpayer dollars than something as simple as i dunno....birth control!

I had my children because I could pay for them unassisted of the government, I can support my kids, im younger than her, i got more kids than her, yet im less stressed than her? She seems to have two running around...try 4! I have four children that are busy as heck and do some crazy stufff and I am not beating. Maybe its the abuse from my mother and seeing the scars of previous abuse of my husband that just make me say no thanks to spanking. But if you got babies and think their destiny is to be screamed at and tapped with a brush and pulled by the head, and the anger that the baby displays still bothers me.....anywho! thank god there's a god!!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 16, 2009)

I really don't believe in spanking even though I give my child a smack every now and then in extreme situations of highly unacceptable behavior (trying to run into the road, messing with the electrical outlets). But it's not a daily or even weekly thing either. We don't punish adults with beatings (as much as some deserve it) and yet we would hit a defenseless child? In the end, no matter how light the hit is, it's a physical attack on that child. I don't think that not spanking children is the reason kids are wild today. I think with all the technological advances some parents have come to depend on others to raise their children. Some parents are too busy giving the kids the tv remote or free rein of the computers or not paying attention to the signs of distress that have underlying issues in their children's behaviors.

I remember my mom used to whup my ass all the time when I was a kid. Sure I was bad but all I personally got out of it was to not do whatever cause the whupping in front of my mom. And as soon as she turned her head, there I was again lol.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Jul 16, 2009)

Aprill i heart you ~claps loudly~ let the chuch say AMEN took the words out of my mouth


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 16, 2009)

Firstly, I have curly hair - not coarse like that child - and my mom use to comb my hair when I was younger, that is not the way to comb out curls. No wonder that girl is throwing a tantrum. She's basically pulling from the root instead of combing the ends out first and working your way in.

Secondly, I just saw that one video still up and all I saw that was wrong was the fact that she was cussing at her daughter. When you talk to them a certain way and the kid is accustomed to hearing shit like that - they think it's okay to say.

I have a kid just like that where I worked with, he'd be like "ooo Ms. Celia you have a nice ass" or cuss (a 9 yr old) and he's only that disrespectful because people around him just don't care. Lame.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 16, 2009)

I Agree with Adrien I dont believe in Beating my kids And An ocassional Smack does slip out! And I have Two little ones That I Talk to &amp; read to etc But My Neighbor Gave one smack To her 7 yr old sons behind &amp; someone called the cops Saying she beat her child outside in front of everyone (Nosey A## Ppl) Now I believe if you see totLLY WRONG DOING CALL AUTHORITIES But Its ppl like this With NO kids That THINK they know whats Right That can easily Mess Stuff up!! That child was taken for two days U ntill They could prove things were fine BUT IMagine what that child went through Far more Trauma from that experienc than What his mother did!!

And Gun Laws Mean Diddley Its the Parents That allow these kids to have guns How? By Neglect &amp; No communication &amp; No discipline!! I never said Beat the child &amp; Dont communicate!!

I Got Beat with a Hanger Shoes All that &amp; I Am Fine Not Affected by it at all in a bad way Because I was also talked to I raise MY kids with no help &amp; No Beat Downs! But It is also MY Opinion That Ppl Take things out of context too much and Get too involved with the way *others *are doing things that even though they think they are helping They are only making things worse!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And I am in no way shape or form trying to be mean or force my opinion on anyone...but gun control is the reason children tote guns...I know a boy who's mom used to beat him with whatever was handy and he still went to jail for murder, but not before being arrested over 4 times for burglary. and there is a right and wrong way to parent without beating and with all the beatings I got I still got in trouble, my husband too and he has scars where all the skin was beat from his back, and other forms of severe torture. So spanking, tapping, beating, whatever it wants to be called wont change or solve the issue at hand. If a ***** like that woman in that you tube video has time to dance for the camera and all that shit, she has time to give her children some recreation. Read a book with them, take them to the park to play, something constructive! 
Once upon a time, every parent starts off with a small spanking here or there, and then it does escalate to abuse and then we as the taxpayer have to pay out the ass for DHS to intervene, and DHS costs more taxpayer dollars than something as simple as i dunno....birth control!

I had my children because I could pay for them unassisted of the government, I can support my kids, im younger than her, i got more kids than her, yet im less stressed than her? She seems to have two running around...try 4! I have four children that are busy as heck and do some crazy stufff and I am not beating. Maybe its the abuse from my mother and seeing the scars of previous abuse of my husband that just make me say no thanks to spanking. But if you got babies and think their destiny is to be screamed at and tapped with a brush and pulled by the head, and the anger that the baby displays still bothers me.....anywho! thank god there's a god!!

I agree with what you're saying about abuse, but I am not against spanking. If I did something bad as a child, my parents would spank me on the butt with an open hand. Not once did they actually beat me or do anything that would come remotely near causing any scars. I really think there's a difference in spanking your child with an open hand on the butt for disciplinary reasons and beating your child out of frustration or anger.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 16, 2009)

I understand Shaundra




I just dont bother with any of it, now I do see some kids sometimes and say 'boy does he need his ass whopped' but im not a spanking person. I know I am heavy handed and strong. What's defined as a tap to some is relocation to another room for me


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 16, 2009)

I understand where you're coming from Monet with some people not minding their own business. My mom had a friend that was a single widow with two sons ages 10 and 12. I knew they were personally outta control bc they hanged out with my brothers who were the same age. She spanked the youngest one and the older brother threatened to call DSS. Well, one time he got into a fight in school and the mom got mad after she found out he instigated the fight. She yelled at him and took away all his video games and he called the police and said the mom beat him. The police just saw the bruises on him not knowing about the fight and they locked up the mom in jail for two nights. She couldn't speak english well and had to wait for them to find a translator. She missed two days of work for those children's stupidity.

These kids ended up burning their house down and all their belongings that the mom worked so hard for by playing with fire. These same two children went on a drunken spree as teens with another one of my friend's mom's sons and he was driving, ended up hitting a police (thank god he didn't kill him) and is waiting to get out of prison next year. These boys now hang out with some of my husband's pothead cousins...

My son can be a very spoiled brat and I know it. My dad has problems with one of his legs due to diabetes and he babysits Gio. He went to Ingles and just got two items so he did the self checkout. Gio started crying about how he wanted a soda. He pulls away from my dad and runs to the other aisle. My dad quickly checkouts as he can see him and makes his way over there. Gio tries to wak away with the soda and my dad makes him put it back and of course he throws a tantrum screaming at the top of his lungs. The security guard has the nerve to ask my dad if their is a problem and then informs him that spanking is against the law. My dad tells him "Well I'm his grandfather and I ain't never laid a hand on him but you can walk your ass on over back to the door and mind your own damn business."

The law is seriously twisted sometimes. The kids that truly need the help from police don't recieve it and the ones who take advantage get away with this bull.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Jul 17, 2009)

zshare.net/video/627262554f524ffa/

zshare.net/video/62726318bae95729/

zsharenet/video/62726514b08f0387/

ok here are all three videos i have reported these to cps of detroit i hope this poor child is getting the justice she deserves


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I understand where you're coming from Monet with some people not minding their own business. My mom had a friend that was a single widow with two sons ages 10 and 12. I knew they were personally outta control bc they hanged out with my brothers who were the same age. She spanked the youngest one and the older brother threatened to call DSS. Well, one time he got into a fight in school and the mom got mad after she found out he instigated the fight. She yelled at him and took away all his video games and he called the police and said the mom beat him. The police just saw the bruises on him not knowing about the fight and they locked up the mom in jail for two nights. She couldn't speak english well and had to wait for them to find a translator. She missed two days of work for those children's stupidity. 
These kids ended up burning their house down and all their belongings that the mom worked so hard for by playing with fire. These same two children went on a drunken spree as teens with another one of my friend's mom's sons and he was driving, ended up hitting a police (thank god he didn't kill him) and is waiting to get out of prison next year. These boys now hang out with some of my husband's pothead cousins...

My son can be a very spoiled brat and I know it. My dad has problems with one of his legs due to diabetes and he babysits Gio. He went to Ingles and just got two items so he did the self checkout. Gio started crying about how he wanted a soda. He pulls away from my dad and runs to the other aisle. My dad quickly checkouts as he can see him and makes his way over there. Gio tries to wak away with the soda and my dad makes him put it back and of course he throws a tantrum screaming at the top of his lungs. The security guard has the nerve to ask my dad if their is a problem and then informs him that spanking is against the law. My dad tells him "Well I'm his grandfather and I ain't never laid a hand on him but you can walk your ass on over back to the door and mind your own damn business."

The law is seriously twisted sometimes. The kids that truly need the help from police don't recieve it and the ones who take advantage get away with this bull.

tHAT sucks &amp; Just by the way you explained the situation !! Good For your DAd Thats something my mom would have said!!


----------



## Tyari (Jul 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Now I think it was wrong to taunt the child and Act like a kid themselves and You can clearly tell the mother was Frustrated (still no right to act the way she was) BUT I do agree with the above statement about Back in my day noone was shootin up schools like today Those kids may have been in trouble or bullied (It was thier parents fault for not being involved &amp; showing their kid how to handle situations) and Man I see SOOOOOOOOOOOOO many kids toaday who totally disrespect parents and Threaten their parents with "You cant tell me what to do, You cant hit me I'll call the cops on you" man If I would have said that to my mom I would have got a smack &amp; She would have said "good call the cops Let em take you" Now days ppl are wimps with their kids cuz They know everyone els is gona be all up i n their bussiness &amp; IMO Its Always the PPL WHO DONT have kids that are the ones telling you how to raise your kids, Well most of the time 
Now when kids act up ppl say their kids have A.D.D..........Im Sorry A D What? No sorry they need discipline NOT a BEat Down But Some old fashion discipline I have never heard of so many Kids on meds Like i do today not to say some dont need em But i seen dr's put kids on meds like theres no tomorrow instead of actually talking to the child to see whats wrong

As for the Video Crazy Mother Yes I however Sidt see Her beating her , Maybe cuz Im from LA &amp; I grew up different But Iv'e seen Abuse &amp; That wasnt it it was however a bit of mentall abuse *But I totally qgree it should not have been handled the way it was*

Hi Monet -I mean no disrespect but perhaps your interpretation of what is considered abuse has been skewed based on your upbringing. Just because it happened to us, and we 'turned out fine' doesn't mean we weren't abused or that abuse was not taking place. I thought I was 'fine', too.

I guess you just don't know how bad things were until you develop a mental disorder from it later on in life. I grew up in a single parent home and my mom was *strict*, and abusive. When I was 12 years old, my mom slapped me across the face because I handed her_* a*_ paper towel when she told me to hand her *the* paper towels; another time when I was 11 I thought I fed the cat, but then I realized I hadn't, so I fed her. My mom slapped me for overfeading the cat. She did apologize that time, but the damage was already done. I'm 29 almost 30 and I still remember it! I ended up developing an anxiety disorder based on my upbringing/ environment, etc. Now I go to counseling to undo all of the damage that was done to me as a child, and to re-learn proper communication and problem solving. We as adults handle things in ways that we learn as children from our parents. I grew yelling at people and fighting because that is all I knew at home. I'm still learning how to communicate but now I know that what I learned was wrong.

Also, I have 2 nephews with ADD. I thought it was a BS diagnosis too, until I moved in with my brother and saw it first hand. And guess what??? My brother whoops that ass on a regular! And guess what else???? It hasn't helped a bit. It is a chemical imbalance that needs to be addressed medically and nutritionally not verbally and physically. It is not a 'lack of discipline' deficiency. I've heard that it has to do with the dyes in food - wouldn't surprise me at all considering all the food coloring that it going into the crap we eat these days.

I guess you just never really know until you actually go through something. Mental abuse has a lot longer lasting effects and does a lot more damage than physical abuse. Don't think for a second that she is going to forget about this within a week.

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I understand Shaundra



I just dont bother with any of it, now I do see some kids sometimes and say 'boy does he need his ass whopped' but im not a spanking person. I know I am heavy handed and strong. What's defined as a tap to some is relocation to another room for me



LOL!!! I hear ya!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Beautiijunkii!

I too suffered horrible abuse from my father and neglect from my mom. And I went to intense counselling to get past my past.

The thing that gets me about this thread is all the fixation on physical abuse - it seems that it is the only kind of abuse that society seems to focus on.

Believe me, physical, verbal, emotional, sexual and neglect - not providing a child's basic needs to raising a child in a substance abuse home - are all horrible and we as adults need to protect the child.

Group hugs and singing kumbaya to the abuser or drug addict do not cut it - police intervention does.

Let the authorities figure if it out abuse has occured.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Jul 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Monet -I mean no disrespect but perhaps your interpretation of what is considered abuse has been skewed based on your upbringing. Just because it happened to us, and we 'turned out fine' doesn't mean we weren't abused or that abuse was not taking place. I thought I was 'fine', too.

I guess you just don't know how bad things were until you develop a mental disorder from it later on in life. I grew up in a single parent home and my mom was *strict*, and abusive. When I was 12 years old, my mom slapped me across the face because I handed her_* a*_ paper towel when she told me to hand her *the* paper towels; another time when I was 11 I thought I fed the cat, but then I realized I hadn't, so I fed her. My mom slapped me for overfeading the cat. She did apologize that time, but the damage was already done. I'm 29 almost 30 and I still remember it! I ended up developing an anxiety disorder based on my upbringing/ environment, etc. Now I go to counseling to undo all of the damage that was done to me as a child, and to re-learn proper communication and problem solving. We as adults handle things in ways that we learn as children from our parents. I grew yelling at people and fighting because that is all I knew at home. I'm still learning how to communicate but now I know that what I learned was wrong.

Also, I have 2 nephews with ADD. I thought it was a BS diagnosis too, until I moved in with my brother and saw it first hand. And guess what??? My brother whoops that ass on a regular! And guess what else???? It hasn't helped a bit. It is a chemical imbalance that needs to be addressed medically and nutritionally not verbally and physically. It is not a 'lack of discipline' deficiency. I've heard that it has to do with the dyes in food - wouldn't surprise me at all considering all the food coloring that it going into the crap we eat these days.

I guess you just never really know until you actually go through something. Mental abuse has a lot longer lasting effects and does a lot more damage than physical abuse. Don't think for a second that she is going to forget about this within a week.

LOL!!! I hear ya!

I cosign with this whole heartedly. My mother would slap me too...even up into my early 20s she quit when she realize that i would hit her back. She slapped me once bc i threw away ONE piece of okra out of the beans when i was putting them up. I threw away the one okra so they would fit in the container. She slapped me a few days after my car wreck bc she asked me to wash the dishes and i asked her if i could do it after i got done with my homework for COLLEGE. I left to live on campus and was away for a long long while and ive come back. She threatened to slap me recently bc i said something she didnt like (aka i didnt agree with what she said) and i told her to do it and i would call the police and press charges. She knows and sees im serious as hell. Shes even said "well youd still be slapped" and i retorted she would still have charges pressed against her and sued.


----------



## Geek (Jul 19, 2009)

We are LARGLEY ANTI spanking in our household. If you wanna read a major rant, click here.

BTW, it's illegal to strike your children in Finland.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *TwinkletOes26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif zshare.net/video/627262554f524ffa/zshare.net/video/62726318bae95729/

zsharenet/video/62726514b08f0387/

ok here are all three videos i have reported these to cps of detroit i hope this poor child is getting the justice she deserves

OMG!!! I just watched that video - that was effin' ridiculous!!! She didn't even try to detangle the hair - she was just snatching the child's head around!!! No wonder the poor child is flailing all over the place!!!! I would, too, if someone tried to comb or brush my hair like that!!! What if someone did that to her??? Well, her weave would prolly come out with the 2nd or 3rd stroke. 

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And I am in no way shape or form trying to be mean or force my opinion on anyone...but gun control is the reason children tote guns...I know a boy who's mom used to beat him with whatever was handy and he still went to jail for murder, but not before being arrested over 4 times for burglary. and there is a right and wrong way to parent without beating and with all the beatings I got I still got in trouble, my husband too and he has scars where all the skin was beat from his back, and other forms of severe torture. So spanking, tapping, beating, whatever it wants to be called wont change or solve the issue at hand. If a ***** like that woman in that you tube video has time to dance for the camera and all that shit, she has time to give her children some recreation. Read a book with them, take them to the park to play, something constructive! 
Once upon a time, every parent starts off with a small spanking here or there, and then it does escalate to abuse and then we as the taxpayer have to pay out the ass for DHS to intervene, and DHS costs more taxpayer dollars than something as simple as i dunno....birth control!

I had my children because I could pay for them unassisted of the government, I can support my kids, im younger than her, i got more kids than her, yet im less stressed than her? She seems to have two running around...try 4! I have four children that are busy as heck and do some crazy stufff and I am not beating. Maybe its the abuse from my mother and seeing the scars of previous abuse of my husband that just make me say no thanks to spanking. But if you got babies and think their destiny is to be screamed at and tapped with a brush and pulled by the head, and the anger that the baby displays still bothers me.....anywho! thank god there's a god!!




Bravo, Aprill!!!!!


----------

